# Sad news...



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My poor Charlie hasn't been acting himself lately...walking away from food, weight loss, throwing up, mopey, painful, loud/heavy breathing ect.

We immediately took him to the vet...they took blood work and it came back horribly. White blood cells incredibly high, red blood cells very low and had low glucose. It was perfect when it was drawn just over a month ago, so we knew something was terribly wrong. They x-rayed him and did an ultra sound and things came back horrible. 

The vet said his pancreas, liver and lungs looked "mottled" and all of his lymph nodes were enlarged. She is 98% sure it is cancer...although the lungs could be pneumonia. She said he could have pancreatitis as well. 

He was put on pain killers, steroids (increase appetite and possibly shrink tumors), anti-nausea, and antibiotics...there wasn't much improvement at first, but after a couple days of meds he is walking around more (although he still doesn't like stairs), has an appetite, his breathing is almost normal, and he is actually trotting around occasionally.

I know we don't have much time left with him and it breaks my heart. We are trying to make him as comfortable as possible in the mean time and give the meds a chance to improve things before laying him to rest. The vet said it is very possible the steroids will shrink things and give him a few more months with us. But its all about the quality of life and we can't be selfish and make him hang around if he is in severe pain. Thankfully he has been doing a lot better the past few days...today especially.

I have never lost a dog before and the thought of not seeing him sleeping at his usual spot at the top of stairs when I enter the house and at the side of my bed brings tears to my eyes. To never hear his excited cries/screams when he sees you will leave the house so empty. 12 wonderful years spent with my best friend and something tries to claim his life so suddenly. 

Please pray for my baby boy

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hugs, M... and all our best wishes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....crap! What devastating news. I am so terribly sorry about this. To have something like this come out so suddenly is like getting slammed against a brick wall. I went through a sudden cancer dx with my Doberman and it drops a person to her knees. My heart goes out to you and your husband and your sweet, lovely friend that you've had for so long. It's going to be rough so do try to enjoy the time now with him. He is only living in the now and doesn't know about the future so love him up and keep doing what you're doing as far as making him as comfortable as possible. And when the time comes to say "good-bye," just keep reminding yourself of what a good life he's had and how you're going to give him a good send-off with as little pain and difficulty as possible. The memories of good times will hold you up when you feel you're sinking. I've been through this so many times. And gradually, as you go through the process, it _will_ feel better. We're all here for you. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I just lost my boxer to cancer in July. My thoughts are with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time. Lots of kisses and hugs!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

candles burning (in my mind) for you and charlie.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

This is so heartbreaking! Sharing your tears, and have gone through this too many times. Wish there was something I could do or say to ease your pain. Praying for your sweet Charlie.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How very sad - I am so sorry.
I hope that you have some more good days together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

So very, very sorry.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

A million prayers and my heart pours out love to you and your baby boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, Michelle! So sorry. I'm praying for a healing. God Bless...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Michelle! I hope whatever happens that his end is soft and peaceful. And I hope you have some great, quality time with him.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Such sad news... sending you a hug.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I am sending prayers for Charlie! Stay strong for your boy, he knows your love!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words everyone, it means a lot.

He had a pretty good appetite today and gobbled down his food! He still isn't drinking much so I add quite a bit of water to his canned food or to the rice/veggie/chicken/scrambled eggs mixture we make him and he LOVES it. I think he feels really special getting an extra meal at lunch time plus his yummy new diet (he was previously only on dry kibble but he acted in pain when trying to chew and refused to eat, so we switched him to home made food and canned food). He was even trotting around the house and going up and down the stairs more today than previous...I was carrying him up and down the last couple days because I could tell it was uncomfortable for him. He also had an interest in some crunchy treats today which was surprising because he wouldn't take them a few days ago...it seemed to hurt him to crunch them but not today so that was a good sign! 

We're staying hopeful, but I have to mentally prepare myself for when the time comes for him to leave us. It just came so suddenly I was expecting a few more years with him because we haven't had any health issues thus far...he has been perfectly healthy for 12 year and then BAM, cancer appears.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Michelle. 

You and Charlie are in my thoughts.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

We are keeping you and Charlie in our thoughts and prayers. I hope you have a lot more quality time with him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear your sad, bad news. My beautiful Maine **** cat Jackie had a sarcoma on her face. It was totally not able to be treated surgically and it was very hard to see her beautiful face leave as she did. We did had many lovely days together before she told me it was time to go over the bridge. You are so wise to understand that this is about being there and doing right for Charley. That is often the hardest part of these things.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

It is always too soon. Sad to hear of your heartache and wishing you and Charlie peace.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am sooo sorry. It hurts to loose a baby. We lost our only boy a few weeks go, and it was very sad.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All my sympathy Michelle. They just don't live long enough.....................
Hope his journey to the Rainbow Bridge is a gentle and peaceful one.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I know how hard this is. ((Hugs))


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry Michelle. Sending hugs and prayers to you and Charlie.

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry. Their time with us is never long enough. <<hugs>>


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words  I have some good news....he bounced back!

He's on a great mixture of medications and on a new food and his pancreatitis is under control now. He's full of energy, eating VERY well, goes up and down the stairs and can jump on and off the couch again. He's been extremely cuddly lately too which isn't his norm, but I'm loving it...following me from room to room and sleeping at my feet. 

I really thought I was going to have to say good bye a few short weeks ago, and now its looking like he'll be around for a bit longer! He's going in for a CT scan so we can check out his organs and see how things are looking now.

Just a picture of him from yesterday I thought I'd share


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm so glad he's doing better! We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! So happy he's doing well! Whew!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a nice update to see!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic! So nice to hear good news.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic and wonderful news! What a great Thanksgiving Day Gift!!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, that's terrific news. Maybe it's not cancer at all and he'll just go along pretty well for some time to come. I hope. Will be thinking of you and sending my very best for continued better health. Sometimes I think organs and things can have funny spots or shadows, but it doesn't necessarily mean it's cancer. Maybe he'll be feeling better and better. Lots of hugs and very best wishes.


----------

